# Dimensionamiento para Interruptores, Contactores y Rele Termicos



## tesla (Oct 6, 2011)

Buenas!
Tengo un tablero de arranque directo, para un motor de 10HP, para poder hacer el tablero necesito dimensionar los contactores, reles termicos e interruptores termomagneticos; siendo el motor de 10HP la corriente nominal seria: 28.8A para una tension de 220, he visto un libro de instalaciones electricas y webs para dimensionar estos dispositivos (contactor, rele termico e interruptor termomagnetico) pero no he conseguido un tabla o las formulas dimensionar correctamente tanto para 220 como para 440, en abb tienen una web pero solo me dan los codigos de sus dispositivos, quisiera conseguir una mas imparcial; he sufrido mucho para conseguir estos datos. me ayudaria mucho si alguien me diera una mano!

Salu2!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2011)

No hace falta que hagas ninngún càlculo, puedes hacer dos cosas, bajarte por ejemplo el catalogo de telemecanique de contactores, o directamente donde venden estos pides un contactor para motor de 10hp y te daran el modelo adecuado, para cada modelo viene su correspondiente relevo térmico, para las termo la eliges en función de la corriente del mismo no hay demasiados misterios en esto


----------

